

Please Learn To Think About Abstractions - joeyespo
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PleaseLearnToThinkAboutAbstractions.aspx

======
kilemensi
Perfect. And may that be the last please something something post. Please!

~~~
shanselman
LOL, I hope so.

